# Network working, but MRV shows "No networked DVRs found"



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

I am in the middle of swapping out an old SD Tivo based DVR with an HD receiver and at the same time moving to Whole Home DVR/MRV. The plan is to have MRV on my existing HR22, HR21 and the new HD receiver via SWM and DECA. The installer is showing up tomorrow with the new HD receiver and (hopefully) the DECA and SWM equipment.

For the HR22 and HR21, I already have a working Ethernet setup that I am using for On Demand. When I talked to the DirecTV CSR to get this setup they went ahead and enabled MRV for me in advance of the install. The HR22 and HR21 now show "Whole Home DVR" as being "Authorized", however both also show "No networked DVRs found".

I have rerun network setup (IP from my home routers via DHCP) for both. Both are showing the same network info and unique IP addresses for each in the same network (192.168.1.50 an .54). When I look at the info page, both show "Connected" for both "Network" and "Internet". I have setup unique names for both receivers (MASTER and FAMILY) within the Whole Home menu. I have tried Red Button Resets on both. I have verified that both are able to download videos via On Demand. Both receivers are at the same software level (0x4a6).

The only odd thing is that under the info page, it shows the STB Service Port as "N/A (301)". I don't know anything about this other than I have seen threads that mention this is used for TV Apps (which I don't have/use).

I know this is in an "unsupported" mode (home network instead of DECA) at the moment, but basically everything I read here says that it should work. That any troubleshooting threads seem to focus on networking issues that I think I do not have. As I am having problems now, I am wondering if I might also have problems tomorrow when the DECA setup is installed. I am puzzled as to why this doesn't work on my existing network. 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Richard


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It does sound like you've got things setup correctly, so I'd try rebooting the router, and then maybe the receivers.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Just a minor point, but it is almost always better to do a menu reset rather than a red button reset. Much easier on the equipment!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Under the Whole Home Menu Setup, do both DVR's have SHARE PLAYLIST as YES?


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

Share playlist is enabled on both DVRs.

Some extra info regarding my internal network. I would expect in the MRV scenario that the router is only acting as a network switch for LAN communication as I assume the MRV has no need to reach outside of the LAN. I also some downstream switches attached to the router (I have a handful of wired network devices that range from multiple PCs, printers, WiFi access points, Xbox system to the DVRs.) I need to double check, but I believe both DVRs are attached to these switches and not directly to the switch built into the router. This shouldn't matter, but I wanted to give the entire picture just in case it made some type of difference that I was not aware of.

As it is late here, I will restart the router, switches and DVRs in the morning and see if that makes any difference.

Richard


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, this is why not using DECA is unsupported. You've got a fairly complex home network, which you'll need to sort out.
Resets are a good start.
Once you get the DECA installed, "more than likely" MRV will work fine.
It will run on the coax, so the receivers will be on their own network "so to speak", and will only need the router to supply IPs, though the Cinema Connection DECA [kit].


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't say I have a complex home setup. More complex than average? Yes. But from a networking point of view, this is a very simple setup. I reviewed my setup and it is a single router that includes a 4 port switch. I have three different switches hanging off that 4 port. Everything is on the same network segment and I don't have any other networking problems.

Installer showed up at 8 AM this morning. He had an H23 for my swap out, but didn't have any of the SWiM/DECA equipment needed for the officially supported MRV setup. His work order only mentioned the HD receiver swap out. I told him it wasn't his fault. That I had tried to explain to the CSR that I didn't have the required setup for MRV, but she wouldn't listen and kept saying that I did. And if anything was missing I was to just work that out with the installer. I decided there was little point in arguing and for me to tell her that I knew her job better than she did. And of course he didn't have any of the required equipment with him. So I will be calling DTV later today to work it out.

But to the original question... The location of the new H23 has network access and happens to be on the same network switch as my HR21. I setup networking, etc. and bang, it finds the HR21 and MRV works between the HR21 and the H23. MRV is now working on the H23, but it only sees the one receiver at this point in time. This was prior to any restarts of the router, switches, etc.

I have since restarted the router and the switches and the HR21 and HR22 still have not found each others. I haven't restarted the receivers again yet as my family are watching TV at the moment. I will restart them in a bit.

Bottom line is that I suspect that whatever method MRV is using to broadcast across the network is either having problems, or is not able to, span a network switch. I suspect that many/most people are setup using a single switch and DECA probably works as single switch. So because of this and other reasons (I am sure DTV can't get involved in debugging people's network setup) I understand why they don't support running MRV over a regular network.

Richard


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I had my receivers off of swtiches from my router when I had ethernet based MRV and had no issues.

I would think that a reboot of all network equipment might resolve the issue for you. It might also be worth it to see what happens if you refresh your services as well.

- Merg


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

You may want to assign each a static IP on the network that is outside of the routers DHCP range.

see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688


----------

